# Umlaute in der Konsole

## Kreismeister

Hi!

Habs gerade meine erste Gentoo Installation hinter mir. Ging dank der Anleitungen ohne Probleme. Auch die Lokalisierung hat funktioniert, allerdings scheint der dort empfohlene Konsolen-Font nicht ganz ok zu sein.

Kleine Umlaute und  (&euro;) sind kein Problem, aber "ß" (&szlig;) und große Umlaute Ä, Ü, O (&Auml;, &Uuml;, &Ouml;) kann meine Konsole weder im Standard noch im Framebuffer Modus darstellen. Es werden die schönen alten Box-Asci Zeichen angezeigt.

Any Ideas?

Danke, KM

----------

## rincewind

Hallo !

Hast du die Keymap mit nodeadkeys genommen ? die macht nämlich keine Umlaute.

Steht aber so auch im deutschen lokalisierungs howto.

gruss Marcus

----------

## tomga

hi,

schau mal auf www.gentoo.de vorbei da ist einen Artikel "Gentoo Linux Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung". 

Hier ist die URL http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/guide-localization-de.html

da ist alles sehr gut beschrieben und es klappt sehr gut.

----------

## viz

vielleicht gesellt sich das zu 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7145

Gruss,

tobias

----------

## Kreismeister

 *partyboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> schau mal auf www.gentoo.de vorbei da ist einen Artikel "Gentoo Linux Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung". 
> 
> 

 

Und genau die habe ich dich benutzt, geht aber nicht.

Im übrigen liegts auch nicht an "de-latin1-nodeadkeys" weil mit "de-latin1" tritt das gleiche Problem aus.

Lösung: Man muß den Konsolenfont auf "lat9w-16" einstellen.

Grüße, KM

----------

